# 2019!! Arkansas



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello everyone is getting close. Alabama is on the board.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

glassman said:


> Hello everyone is getting close. Alabama is on the board.


Glassman what area of Arkansas do you hunt?


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

A very cold finish to this week is coming. I wish we'd get some snowfall out of it. Fingers crossed. Waiting the last few weeks is maddening.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Montgomery/ Yell mostly, but I do travel some too. I use to go up to the northwest corner, but finally found a few good spots closer to home( glenwood). I try to go over to Oklahoma at least once a year. We have a pretty good spot over there as well


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

tommyjosh said:


> Glassman what area of Arkansas do you hunt?


Looks like you do pretty good yourself! What part of the state are you in?


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

All the trees are budding n blooming, flowers are coming up. Got me pumped up! So ready to get in the woods!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad you’re still top side of the sod glassman, looking forward to following your progress.
Enjoy.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

glassman said:


> Looks like you do pretty good yourself! What part of the state are you in?


All of the upper Midwest. We’ve been too sw Missouri 2 years in a row and have only found 10-20 each trip.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Glad you’re still top side of the sod glassman, looking forward to following your progress.
> Enjoy.


You as well. God still has things for me to do I reckin. Sure hope He blesses me with some morels this year. Been very wet/ warm winter. I know without a doubt my honey hole is flooded again. Just have to stick to higher ground. Alabama n Louisiana are starting it off. Good luck to all n God bless!!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone around Hot Springs?


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

santa shroom said:


> Anyone around Hot Springs?


I'm in Glenwood


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

arkanshrooms said:


> A very cold finish to this week is coming. I wish we'd get some snowfall out of it. Fingers crossed. Waiting the last few weeks is maddening.


I’m with you, if it is going to be cold, might as well have snow. Won’t be long friend. Daffodils are blooming here in Marion County, Winged Elms are beginning to bud. Spring is near......


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Alabama, Louisiana, Texas n now Georgia are on the board!!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

glassman said:


> I'm in Glenwood


Gonna be there 28th may try a lil hunting


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Pretty cold day today in Marion County. I am anxious for spring but not for the severe storms and possibility for tornados. Devasted for those in Alabama, such a loss of life. Close call for us a couple of weeks ago, had an F1 touch down about a 1/2 mile from my home. Can see the path it took from my front porch....we don’t have a storm cellar either, it was very frightening but over in just a few minutes.. And now storms are forecasted for this weekend. You all stay safe out there.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Jbarr said:


> Pretty cold day today in Marion County. I am anxious for spring but not for the severe storms and possibility for tornados. Devasted for those in Alabama, such a loss of life. Close call for us a couple of weeks ago, had an F1 touch down about a 1/2 mile from my home. Can see the path it took from my front porch....we don’t have a storm cellar either, it was very frightening but over in just a few minutes.. And now storms are forecasted for this weekend. You all stay safe out there.


Some times those storm paths & injured trees really produce.
Be careful.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Some times those storm paths & injured trees really produce.
> Be careful.


 The injured Oaks can really kick out the chicken crop too, so keep lookin up while yer after the morels.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> The injured Oaks can really kick out the chicken crop too, so keep lookin up while yer after the morels.


Wil do Old Elm, thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## NickS (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi there everyone. So I’m going to be filming a YouTube show morel hunting called “Following the Season”. I’m from St. Louis Mo area and I’ll be starting my Morel season in beautiful northern Arkansas near the Mo border. Can anyone give me some advice or willing to take me with them for one weekend? I’ll give 1/4 of what I collect to you as guide payment. I’m def not rich and looking to bring some back to Missouri to sell but I’m really focused on getting my YouTube career going. You can find me on YouTube Sticky Stein and you can see how my 2018 mushroom season went if you scroll through my videos. You can find me on YouTube, Facebook and Instagram as Sticky Stein. I would love to go out and have a successful morel season with you. Thank you and HAPPY HUNTING EVERYONE!! And it would only be a weekend and I’ll camp so I don’t need any room and board. Just a guide to help me film the season. More details on the show can be found on my Instagram.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

NickS, I doubt you'll get anyone willing to show you where to hunt. If you know what you're doing, you don't need help. I hunt morels in multiple states and I just look at maps, find areas where I can safely hunt with public access and then hit the woods. You need to do a little work to figure out each state's laws on where it's legal to hunt. You could make a good video showing people how to find morels in new areas by just doing it. Why would we want 1/4 of the morels you find with us when we can have 100% of the morels we find on our own. All the partnerships I have ever made in the mushroom hunting world are either 50/50 or based on cold hard cash.


----------



## NickS (Mar 25, 2018)

arkanshrooms said:


> NickS, I doubt you'll get anyone willing to show you where to hunt. If you know what you're doing, you don't need help. I hunt morels in multiple states and I just look at maps, find areas where I can safely hunt with public access and then hit the woods. You need to do a little work to figure out each state's laws on where it's legal to hunt. You could make a good video showing people how to find morels in new areas by just doing it. Why would we want 1/4 of the morels you find with us when we can have 100% of the morels we find on our own. All the partnerships I have ever made in the mushroom hunting world are either 50/50 or based on cold hard cash.


Understood. Not looking for anyone’s honey hole but just a general location. And the 1/4 will end up being 65% of all morels found that day. I’m saying we split 50/50 and then I’ll give another 25% of my collection to the guide so a total of 65%. And I’m just trying to make sure I have content for the show so I’m not looking for a honey hole. But anyways I have plotted out some areas using a topo but since I’ve never hunted Arkansas I’ll be starting at scratch. Just trying to ensure I have video content. I have a couple small holes I take friends to to show them what to look for and I keep my honey for myself. So any suggestions on state parks up north AR? That was the basis for my post


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

NickS said:


> Understood. Not looking for anyone’s honey hole but just a general location. And the 1/4 will end up being 65% of all morels found that day. I’m saying we split 50/50 and then I’ll give another 25% of my collection to the guide so a total of 65%. And I’m just trying to make sure I have content for the show so I’m not looking for a honey hole. But anyways I have plotted out some areas using a topo but since I’ve never hunted Arkansas I’ll be starting at scratch. Just trying to ensure I have video content. I have a couple small holes I take friends to to show them what to look for and I keep my honey for myself. So any suggestions on state parks up north AR? That was the basis for my post


In Arkansas, it's illegal to hunt in State Parks. You can hunt them in the Ozark - St. Francis National Forest, Buffalo National River, and Ouachita National Forest.


----------



## NickS (Mar 25, 2018)

arkanshrooms said:


> In Arkansas, it's illegal to hunt in State Parks. You can hunt them in the Ozark - St. Francis National Forest, Buffalo National River, and Ouachita National Forest.


Oh wow... that’s odd. Looks like it’s back to the maps then. Thank you for telling me that. I’m a guest and do not want to make the rangers mad


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

NickS said:


> Oh wow... that’s odd. Looks like it’s back to the maps then. Thank you for telling me that. I’m a guest and do not want to make the rangers mad


Every state is different. I hunt other states where they let you hunt in State Parks. In Arkansas, everything in a State Park is protected.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

arkanshrooms said:


> Every state is different. I hunt other states where they let you hunt in State Parks. In Arkansas, everything in a State Park is protected.


This is true unless you join AMS, then we are ALLOWED to hunt but ONLY during group forays with Jay Justice (Arkansas’s Mycologist).


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Jbarr said:


> This is true unless you join AMS, then we are ALLOWED to hunt but ONLY during group forays with Jay Justice (Arkansas’s Mycologist).


That's true, Jbarr, but AMS has special permission granted by the State Parks because we make a scientific report on the mushroom species we found in the state parks. They don't let us continue foraging whenever we want, and we don't take out huge numbers of any one type of mushrooms, like a forager might do.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

arkanshrooms said:


> That's true, Jbarr, but AMS has special permission granted by the State Parks because we make a scientific report on the mushroom species we found in the state parks. They don't let us continue foraging whenever we want, and we don't take out huge numbers of any one type of mushrooms, like a forager might do.



Barf....


----------



## woodsygirl (May 12, 2017)

I'm in south central KS and began hunting morels, as a child, with my grandpa. I continue to do so, on my own. However, the last few yrs., trekking along the Ark. R., south of Wichita, has become problematic. So much land is either developed, or private, and, I just simply have not come across many morels in my usual haunts. Can anyone direct me to more probable locations, in KS? Thank you so much.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

arkanshrooms said:


> That's true, Jbarr, but AMS has special permission granted by the State Parks because we make a scientific report on the mushroom species we found in the state parks. They don't let us continue foraging whenever we want, and we don't take out huge numbers of any one type of mushrooms, like a forager might do.


This is why I stressed the word “ONLY”.....


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

woodsygirl said:


> I'm in south central KS and began hunting morels, as a child, with my grandpa. I continue to do so, on my own. However, the last few yrs., trekking along the Ark. R., south of Wichita, has become problematic. So much land is either developed, or private, and, I just simply have not come across many morels in my usual haunts. Can anyone direct me to more probable locations, in KS? Thank you so much.


This is an Arkansas forum. Did you try posting on the Kansas board?


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

A friend found morels pinning in Benton county. We need a good warm week.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

arkanshrooms said:


> A friend found morels pinning in Benton county. We need a good warm week.


Next week looks better here in Marion County, no freezing temps forecasted. Still not seeing any mayapples or redbuds though. Pastorj on the Georgia forum said their season began 2 wks late this year. Wonder if we will follow this trend?


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

JBarr - may I ask if that's a plumeria flower in your hair?


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

morelsxs said:


> JBarr - may I ask if that's a plumeria flower in your hair?


Yes it is. But it’s a snap chat photo, so unfortunantly the flower isn’t real but I am lol. Plumeria smell heavenly btw.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Jbarr said:


> Next week looks better here in Marion County, no freezing temps forecasted. Still not seeing any mayapples or redbuds though. Pastorj on the Georgia forum said their season began 2 wks late this year. Wonder if we will follow this trend?


It seems later this year, and wetter too. No Redbuds here yet either.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Jbarr said:


> Yes it is. But it’s a snap chat photo, so unfortunantly the flower isn’t real but I am lol. Plumeria smell heavenly btw.


I thought it was; looks like the real deal, snap chat or not. Plumeria are amazing and very fragrant. I lived in Hawaii for 'bout 10-years. Left there in the early 90s; miss so much from there!!!!! Never did go shroomin' for morels while I was there.  I've read they can be found there but very few and far??


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

morelsxs said:


> I thought it was; looks like the real deal, snap chat or not. Plumeria are amazing and very fragrant. I lived in Hawaii for 'bout 10-years. Left there in the early 90s; miss so much from there!!!!! Never did go shroomin' for morels while I was there.  I read they can be found there but very few and far??


I would love to visit Hawaii, all I would do is eat all the wild edibles lol. I love to forage lol. Plus I am sure it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mmyers (Feb 15, 2019)

Anyone here who hunts successfully in central AR, particularly pulaski co (but including saline, garland, jefferson counties). I would love to start foraging with my 11 y.o. son.


----------



## morelmaniac78 (Apr 21, 2013)

arkanshrooms said:


> A friend found morels pinning in Benton county. We need a good warm week.


Already starting in northwestern Arkansas?? Seems a bit early??


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

morelmaniac78 said:


> Already starting in northwestern Arkansas?? Seems a bit early??


Same time as last year for that particular spot.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Nick buddy we don't care about getting on video. We just love to pick morels, lots of morels if at all possible. Some of these folks have been doing this their entire lives as a family tradition. Some of us have picked morels in almost all the states within driving distance and then some. And we all did it just the way arkanshrooms said, you just got to roll the dice and go look. Heck sometimes the unknown is half the fun. I gave you a couple of my thoughts back on the Mo. forum, sure hope you pick and film boxes of them.


----------



## morelmaniac78 (Apr 21, 2013)

arkanshrooms said:


> Same time as last year for that particular spot.


Is this JJ??


----------



## morelchef (Mar 7, 2013)

NickS said:


> Understood. Not looking for anyone’s honey hole but just a general location. And the 1/4 will end up being 65% of all morels found that day. I’m saying we split 50/50 and then I’ll give another 25% of my collection to the guide so a total of 65%. And I’m just trying to make sure I have content for the show so I’m not looking for a honey hole. But anyways I have plotted out some areas using a topo but since I’ve never hunted Arkansas I’ll be starting at scratch. Just trying to ensure I have video content. I have a couple small holes I take friends to to show them what to look for and I keep my honey for myself. So any suggestions on state parks up north AR? That was the basis for my post


50% and 25% for a total of 65%, Nick do you math much?


----------



## chonas (Mar 25, 2015)

100 lbs x .5 = 50. 50 x .25 = 12.5. 12.5 + 50 = 62.5 (62.5%).


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Dang math, it even screws up morel posts. Just do the new math like our gov., need money just print some. We will let the future generations worry about it. Oh I forgot, they want everything free anyway. Sorry no morels yet and getting bored. Believe me you don't want to see my math. But at least I can balance a budget.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

So close... yet so far away....
I was already picking this time last year.. The only thing I picked today were the ticks off my jeans (I think I am a tick magnet)... Trout lilies (aka dogtooth violets) are blooming. The leaves make for a sweet tasty treat.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Jbarr said:


> So close... yet so far away....
> I was already picking this time last year.. The only thing I picked today were the ticks off my jeans (I think I am a tick magnet)... Trout lilies (aka dogtooth violets) are blooming. The leaves make for a sweet tasty treat.


This is the only way I know to completely avoid the tick issue.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Dang Old Elm, that's only the skeeter born stuff. They need to list all the tick stuff too! Old Elm knows, that is the good stuff. If I could drink it so my pores would leak it I would. I coat boots, socks, and everything up. No ticks. Some places are impossible to hunt without it. Get sucked dry and get who knows what. Plus you carry the dang things into your car and home/family. Used to make my own solution from concentrate, which was probably stupid, but I hate ticks. Jbarr, where are you at in ARk? You ever hunt the Crowley Ridge area on your east side, or know anyone who has?


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

kb said:


> Dang Old Elm, that's only the skeeter born stuff. They need to list all the tick stuff too! Old Elm knows, that is the good stuff. If I could drink it so my pores would leak it I would. I coat boots, socks, and everything up. No ticks. Some places are impossible to hunt without it. Get sucked dry and get who knows what. Plus you carry the dang things into your car and home/family. Used to make my own solution from concentrate, which was probably stupid, but I hate ticks. Jbarr, where are you at in ARk? You ever hunt the Crowley Ridge area on your east side, or know anyone who has?


I am in Marion County. Unfortunantly I have not & do not know anyone who has. Looking at the map, Crowley Ridge is a pretty vast area. I don’t travel much except to go on forays with AMS.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 13210
> 
> 
> This is the only way I know to completely avoid the tick issue.


Thanks Old Elm I will surely give it a try!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks Jbarr, I just like to find new places north or south of me and I read some geologic stuff about the Crowley's Ridge soil that got me interested in its morel possibilities. We have a little of it in SE Mo., but you are right most of it is in Ark. Those winged elm I think you mentioned, do they die from the blight like the other elm species? We do not have those up here. Use that stuff Old Elm suggested, the aerosol spray variety is a little easier to apply than the pump type for convenience. No more ticks.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Jbarr said:


> I am in Marion County. Unfortunantly I have not & do not know anyone who has. Looking at the map, Crowley Ridge is a pretty vast area. I don’t travel much except to go on forays with AMS.


JeanMarie, is that YOU??? Sure looks like you...right county, AMS... How the heck are you? 
If not how embarrassing for me and I apologize .


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

celticcurl said:


> JeanMarie, is that YOU??? Sure looks like you...right county, AMS... How the heck are you?
> If not how embarrassing for me and I apologize .


Yes it’s me! Lol
Doing great, thank you. How are you?


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Went to 3 spots around Hector where I found mushrooms last year. Nothing. Either it is too early or someone found my spots. I choose to believe it is too early.

-checked last years posts. Apparently I did not find shrooms at Hector until April 8 in 2018. So there is hope.

--Jbarr... I totally forgot to send my $ to AMS this year. So I guess I will miss the foray. That's a bummer as I enjoyed it last year near Dover. Think I will send $ now so I get the newsletters.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Jbarr said:


> Yes it’s me! Lol
> Doing great, thank you. How are you?


I'm going a bit stir crazy waiting for winter to end. It snowed today. I'm thinking of making a run down to Arkansas to see family the end of April. Wish I could go now but work prevents that from happening.

Have you found any morels yet? How is the season progressing from last year? Do you still have that beautiful log home you were building? I'm soooo nosy. 

Every time I see a lime colored Jeep I think about you.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

View attachment 13602
View attachment 13602


celticcurl said:


> I'm going a bit stir crazy waiting for winter to end. It snowed today. I'm thinking of making a run down to Arkansas to see family the end of April. Wish I could go now but work prevents that from happening.
> 
> Have you found any morels yet? How is the season progressing from last year? Do you still have that beautiful log home you were building? I'm soooo nosy.
> 
> Every time I see a lime colored Jeep I think about you.


Well today I went out after church and found a few. I was excited and kind of sad as well. Some of them were already dried up, some were already moldy. I checked these spots two weeks ago and they weren’t up yet. Kind of odd. I was so hoping with all the rain we have gotten in the past few months that this season would have been great. I picked what I could, crumbled up what I couldn’t, left maybe 10 total in 3 spots that “might” grow a little bigger. MAYBE more will fruit, guess I will just have to wait and see. Shouldn’t be to bummed, some is always better than none. My blacks haven’t fruited at all... And yes I still live in that house and drive that lime green jeep lol. IMO last year was better but who knows, we have some 70/50 degree days coming, anything is possible. Give me a shout when you head this way. I have access to 1000+ acres.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

ConHawg said:


> Went to 3 spots around Hector where I found mushrooms last year. Nothing. Either it is too early or someone found my spots. I choose to believe it is too early.
> 
> -checked last years posts. Apparently I did not find shrooms at Hector until April 8 in 2018. So there is hope.
> 
> --Jbarr... I totally forgot to send my $ to AMS this year. So I guess I will miss the foray. That's a bummer as I enjoyed it last year near Dover. Think I will send $ now so I get the newsletters.


Now would be a good time to send your dues being we haven’t had our morel foray yet.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

jbarr those certainly look like early ones to me up here.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

kb said:


> jbarr those certainly look like early ones to me up here.


kb, I certainly hope so, but I have never had them fruit more than once in a season in the same spot. Time will tell.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Jbarr, well I hope you find some new spots if those have done the best they can. Any streams or rivers nearby that are public?


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

kb said:


> Jbarr, well I hope you find some new spots if those have done the best they can. Any streams or rivers nearby that are public?


I have Little Rush Creek that goes through our property and I have to cross 5 low water crossing to get home. Right past our property is Rush Creek, which floods during rains. The road going to my house was once used as the only access to the town of Rush on the Buffalo River from Yellville. The White River is maybe 15 minutes from me too.


----------



## Rodney williams (Apr 5, 2018)

Jbarr said:


> So close... yet so far away....
> I was already picking this time last year.. The only thing I picked today were the ticks off my jeans (I think I am a tick magnet)... Trout lilies (aka dogtooth violets) are blooming. The leaves make for a sweet tasty treat.


Sawyers gear and clothing spray with permetherin,,follow directions is another that keeps ticks gone,I've seen them take a few steps n curl up n die or jump off


----------



## sunam (Mar 26, 2018)

50 yesterday. Hoping for more today. NWA


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Jbarr said:


> View attachment 13602
> View attachment 13602
> 
> Well today I went out after church and found a few. I was excited and kind of sad as well. Some of them were already dried up, some were already moldy. I checked these spots two weeks ago and they weren’t up yet. Kind of odd. I was so hoping with all the rain we have gotten in the past few months that this season would have been great. I picked what I could, crumbled up what I couldn’t, left maybe 10 total in 3 spots that “might” grow a little bigger. MAYBE more will fruit, guess I will just have to wait and see. Shouldn’t be to bummed, some is always better than none. My blacks haven’t fruited at all... And yes I still live in that house and drive that lime green jeep lol. IMO last year was better but who knows, we have some 70/50 degree days coming, anything is possible. Give me a shout when you head this way. I have access to 1000+ acres.


I think I've talked myself out of heading south. I really enjoy spring time up here and I missed it last year when I went to Arkansas and TN for a few weeks and then got really sick with pneumonia. I sure would like to walk around your property with you again. It is so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Jbarr said:


> Now would be a good time to send your dues being we haven’t had our morel foray yet.


I did send in my dues. But I have been checking all of my spots every weekend so I'll miss the foray, lol. Found around 15 big yellows near Hector in Pope County. This morning saw 11 nice ones in Searcy County. They looked like they could grow a bit more so I will go back Friday for harvest. Betcha there are a few more that I did not see. It was raining and I was cold.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

morelmaniac78 said:


> Is this JJ??


Yes, that's me. Nice long season this year. Finding a lot in Cedars this year, almost none in Sycamores. The rain and cool temps are keeping the season going.


----------



## Doreen1827 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello every I live in Jonesboro, any luck around NEA? Thanks!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Well now that the season is over. Is anyone finding any chicken of the woods or black trumpets? I have been finding shaggy manes in the cow pastures. Pretty tasty fried. Also finding pluteus cervintus (aka fawn/deer mushroom).


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Jbarr said:


> View attachment 18184
> Well now that the season is over. Is anyone finding any chicken of the woods or black trumpets? I have been finding shaggy manes in the cow pastures. Pretty tasty fried. Also finding pluteus cervintus (aka fawn/deer mushroom).


Wow

You're already picking other species. I picked my first 8 blacks here in MI. My county isn't known for blacks and some say they don't grow here at all. A guy south of me found some really young whites. So it's just starting up here.

Picked a lot in Indiana with Wade and and the gang. That was hard work. Lots of competition down there.

So... are you going to come up to MI and hunt this year?


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Not traveling much these days. Hard to get away with a cattle farm. On top of taking care of my 3 yr old & 9 month old grandsons, Mon-Fri. Don’t have time for much else these days. But..... if I am ever in Michigan, I will surely look you up. Happy hunting. Wishing you a safe & bountiful season.


----------

